# dog thinks open lot next dr is "his"? &neighbor has new dog



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

hi, 
now that my 3yo dog has had his problem tail removed, he is becoming more and more a "dog"- whereas before he was so obsessed w/ spinning/eating tail- that he wasn't much of a dog.
now- we are learning what a gsd is really all about.

he does need training. which i plan next month to start (wait for tail to complete heal inside &out))))))

SCENARIO-
next door to us is a fenced empty 7acre lot. some ppl do use it for exercising their horses. most days for at least 1hr if not more. they all have large dogs of their own, so typically there is a horse or 2 and at least 1dog. also- lady on other side of property walks or sits on propery under tree, while her own pointer runs/plays, she is there most days 1-2hrs- she is terrified of gsd's specifically my dog, i have nvr known why. 

*when we first got chance, he would go next door and play with the horse ppl dogs, but the dogs play rough. no one hurt still very rough. when chance tail was always bleeding, he had to stop dog parks and i kept him away from rough play next door also. still 1-2x/wk he did play w/ a more mild play dog so not so much roughness.....

finally, i noted this dog owner let her dog chase her own horse. i don't allow chance to do this, and she was allowing it, so i couldn't let him play over there if horse there and it mostly always was. i gave in one day last nov and the dogs/horse went into bush and owner there, my dog yelped, she said he was slammed by the horse (i question whether she actually kicked my dog? that's a diff story)
so i collected injured dog, went home.... 
i have never allowed him back over there........................
*this empty lot is also home to coyotes every nt, which also drives chance crazy. chance also cornered a bobcat in large tree in our backyard.... 

PROBLEM I NEED HELP WITH
chance may think this property is his?? 
he barks and lunges at fence line (6ft wrought iron, our prop elevated 6ft UP slope from empty lot-full open view) and is just giong crazy. i try to distract him or bring him inside, where he cont to bark. he wants over there badly.
*does he just want to go play?
*does he want to protect the property?
what can i do to stop this??

SECOND PROBLEM- 
on other side our property is 5.5ft block wall, neighbor has new rescue dog. chance is going nuts jumping at block wall i guess when he hears their new dog? i am worried he might jump over.
i spoke to neighbor. we wondered if we should have the 2dogs mt? and how should we do that? at a neutral location i think? 
*can gsd jump over 5.5block wall????? they have 8ft drop off their side of property, and more cement== my dog would be injured. and NO i can't make the fence HIGHer b/c of it already being 8ft(even though just there side, as it retains 3ft on my prop)
ANY HELP?
thanks so much  ps chance has jumped easily over 4ft chainlink to get to coyotes in empty field next door (this fence is in area where chance never is allowed d/t he can jump it)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

chancey said:


> hi,
> 
> *PROBLEM I NEED HELP* WITH
> chance may think this property is his??
> ...


Glad you were able to get his tail issue cleared up!

For the time being, I would NOT allow him out in the yard without you. And if he won't listen to you, I would only go into the yard with him on leash. You DO have a big issue with the neighbors and what your dog has decided is fun fun fun!

Though meeting the neighbor dogs is a good idea, and you want them to be friendly, that won't fix the fence charging or possibility your dog will jump a fence to say hey. That's a TRAINING issue that only gets resolved with, uh, with training :wild: 

I go outdoors when my dogs are outdoors 100% of the time. For me, it's because there are a million deer in the area and my dogs may chase them because it's great fun! If I am there, and see the chase potential, I can call my dogs back and they will come (training). But if I just let them in the yard and didn't catch them BEFORE the fun chase begins, they are off chasing the deer in heavy traffic and could care less about all the cars.

I poo/pee the dogs in the yard, WITH ME PRESENT 100% of the time so if they start up with a behavior I do not want I can IMMEDIATELY step in to modify it and teach what I DO want. I have plans and put them into action BEFORE my dogs are in that crazy chase/barking place.

I EXERCISE my dogs by packing them into the car and going to new places. We hike, go into town, meet up with friends, go to dog classes.


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you maggieroselee!

i will admit it... it didn't even cross my mind to go outside w/ chance!!! 
often i am outside, but early am duty, and after dark==== i just let him out and say go potty.... let him do his thing. and when i am with him, by time he's barking and running along fence, it is like he's in his own world and nothing i say even gets noticed. not even a treat held right by him, he's that amped up. (like how he used to be w/ eating his tail!)

but it makes perfect sense to go w/ him and be *right there* so if he even shows he's about to fence charge/bark etc. i try to stop action before it starts.... so that's what i shall do! or TRY to do 

this way he also won't be able to poo in my kids playarea! seems to be his new fave spot! no matter that it has a boundary only fence hahaa 2ft lol yes he just loves that pea gravel for his daily job! 

ok so he is starting obedience grp class next wk, after i am feeling more confident in myself re his training, i will join the agility class also, and yes, we do hiking etc but will increase all those activities as much as i can.

re specifically fence charge- if he's on leash, right when he starts in that direction, i just pop it back my way w/ a NO? and when he stops and comes to me, do i reward him then?

thanks for the advice,
i am going to watch vids now  thx!


----------

